# Zum Vater/Herrentag, Bier Gegen Muschi



## DER SCHWERE (29 Mai 2014)

Der offizielle Wettkampf:
BIER vs. MUSCHI










1. Ein Bier ist immer feucht. Eine Muschi muss man schon ein bisschen bearbeiten.
Punkt an das Bier.
2. Warmes Bier schmeckt nicht gut.
Punkt an die Muschi
3. Ein schönes kühles Bier ist sehr erfrischend.
Punkt an das Bier.
4. Wenn man nach einem kräftigen Schluck Bier ein gekräuseltes Haar zwischen den Zähnen hat, könnte einem schlecht werden.
Punkt an die Muschi.
5. Zehn Bier an einem Abend und man kann nicht mehr heimfahren. Zehn Muschis an einem Abend und man will nicht mehr heimfahren.
Punkt an die Muschi.
6. Wenn man in der Öffentlichkeit viel Bier trinkt, kann man sich einen schlechten Namen machen. Wenn man in der Öffentlichkeit eine Muschi leckt, wird man zur Legende.
Punkt an die Muschi.
7. Wird man von der Polizei aufgehalten und riecht nach Bier, hat man wohlmöglich ein Problem. Wenn man nach Muschi riecht, eher nicht.
Punkt an die Muschi.
8. Altes Bier gibt es so gut wie nirgends.
Punkt an das Bier.
9. In den meisten Ländern ist Bier besteuert.
Punkt an die Muschi.
10. Dem ersten Bier ist es egal wie viele man danach noch hat.
Punkt an das Bier.
11. Man kann immer sicher sein, das man der Erste ist, der eine Flasche, Dose oder ein Fass Bier öffnet.
Punkt an das Bier.
12. Wenn man Bier schüttelt, schäumt es und wird aufgewühlt, aber wird sich wieder beruhigen.
Punkt an das Bier.
13. Man weiß eigentlich immer was ein Bier kostet.
Punkt an das Bier.
14. Bier hat keine Mutter.
Punkt an das Bier.
15. Ein Bier erwartet nicht, dass man nach dem Genuss noch eine halbe Stunde lang mit ihm kuschelt.
Punkt an das Bier.
ENDSTAND: 9:6 für das Bier.
Alles klar.
Endlich ist das Thema ein für alle mal geklärt. Der Sieger ist das BIER!
PS: Sollten Sie eine Frau sein, die dies soeben gelesen hat und sich aufregen, dann nochmal Punkt ans Bier. Denn Bier ist emotionslos ​


----------



## Max100 (29 Mai 2014)

*Prost * *Prost*


----------



## wolf2000 (29 Mai 2014)

Also erst Bier geniessen und dann den Rest ??


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2014)

wolf2000 schrieb:


> Also erst Bier geniessen und dann den Rest ??



Eher anders rum


----------



## comatron (30 Mai 2014)

Man braucht aber mehr Kraft, um ein Bier zu öffnen. Mit 9 : 7 wäre ich aber einverstanden - es gewinnt halt nicht immer der Bessere.


----------



## heyho22 (4 Juni 2014)

Danke DER SCHWERE!!!
endlich ist das auch mal geklärt :thumbup:


----------

